# Rich kids



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

There is nothing worse than a kid in a Saxo giving it large, riding up the back of people and trying to over take entire lines of traffic in dangerous bendy roads.

Until I came across a brand spanking new Golf TSI attempting to do similar things today. After riding on the bumper of a KA for miles, he attempted - and failed - to over take it along a dual carriage way. Much to my surprise as I found myself nearly on top of him.

At the lights I caught a look of him in his mirror. He couldn't have been over 18. Car packed full of mates, obviously showing off with his new car. At least Saxo drivers know their car ain't up to much *really* - this kid kept trying to overtake massive lines of traffic on bendy roads. Luckily he had second thought each time he took a charge and swerved in on the brakes just before he overtook.

Stupid parents buying them nice new cars. Really winds me up people who drive like that. Sure, I'm eager to get past people, sometimes I've cut it finer than I would have liked - but driving like this is just going to land up getting somebody dead.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

not sure if it was the favt that it was a nice car! ive seen many people do it in corsa`s and fiesta`s lol


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Maybe there shoud be a engine size restriction on youngsters when they pass their test, for a few years to stop them from driving faster cars & causing accidents coz they they are showing off ?? Prob wouldn't work but :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Blimey, your making a lot of assumptions there DASH :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Me, assumptions? Never 

Golf TSI is only a 1.4 - but has a super charger on it. Can push out 160bhp. Don't they have some sort of restriction on motorbikes for inexperienced riders?

I think a nice car like a Golf is more dangerous than the slower vehicles, as people think they are capable of more than they are.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Tim G said:


> Maybe there shoud be a engine size restriction on youngsters when they pass their test, for a few years to stop them from driving faster cars & causing accidents coz they they are showing off ?? Prob wouldn't work but :roll:


The restriction is normally the cost of insurance. Being only 20 myself I know this all too well. But in many circumstances I would have to agree and blame parents for buying their inexperienced offspring these cars. When at 6th form a young lad was killed when the 2.0 Vectra (with bodykit and big wheels) was crashed by his fellow 17yr old friend...the car was written off and his parents then supplied him with a bmw 3 series as a replacement...shocking.

I have no problem with young drivers having nice cars but I feel they should work for them as with the hard work will come the respect and maturity needed to drive them properly.

Mike


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Going Back a few years now ahem.. :roll:

I had an xr2 ,xr3i and an rs turbo before i was 19! but i must admit i paid for them myself.. difficult to understand how now on a megre apprentice's wage :? .. but i spent every penny i had on them at the time.! 

Taught me a few lessons in life ..when you are paying for things yourself, you look after them a lot more than when they are handed to you,however i did drive them like a stupid teenager :roll: 
My excuse was ..it was all the testosterone flowing through me at the time :lol: short skirts used to send me in to a frenzy [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:..... wait..wait..they still do [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:

Tom.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Suprisingly, I saw him again today! First I new of it as I was wondering through a sleepy town finishing my Dime-Bar milkshake, and I heard somebody wolf-whistling.

I look over, and a white Golf goes past with a bunch of kids in it. Got to the traffic lights where he was waiting, and it was definitely him. Two lanes. One to go left, one to go right. Still, he thought he'd have to show up the KA (perhaps he has a thing for KA's) and wheel spin off the line (in the dry I might add!).

He proceeded to go hurtling off round the corner and off back into town.

I wonder how long it'll be until I see a nice white Golf in a wall.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Tim G said:


> Maybe there shoud be a engine size restriction on youngsters when they pass their test, for a few years to stop them from driving faster cars & causing accidents coz they they are showing off ?? Prob wouldn't work but :roll:


This is exactly my idea - there's a similar scheme in place for bike licenses where you can do CBT and be restricted to 125 cc for 2 years or something. I don't see why cars should be any different! I'd love to see a system like this introduced. Sadly it's far too sensible for the govt to consider.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Obviously not rich enough to have TT's!

 [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

badyaker said:


> This is exactly my idea - there's a similar scheme in place for bike licenses where you can do CBT and be restricted to 125 cc for 2 years or something.


Unless you do the full paid up license then you can ride any bike you chose as soon as you passed. My lad did this last year and bpught himself a Honda 750 straight away (at the age of 30). Now sold as his partner is expecting their first baby in 3 weeks


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

I recently heard of a dad that bought his newly qualified daughter a classic mg midget as her first car. At first, I thought it was rather unwise and foolish until the logic was explained more thoroughly.....

Its a 'classic car' - She may respect it more
She will be pushing it to get it above 60

Its only a 2 seater - She can't have a car load of friends...i.e less likely to egg her on to drive at high speed or behave reckless

So, there was some merit in his thought. My daughters weren't so lucky....one got a beaten up old Mini Metro that her friends were ashamed to be seen in....and the other lived in fear she might get one!!!! That worked for me ;-)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Excellent sTTarkie.

I am not going to buy my kids a car. They can buy their own when they can afford it just like i had to do.

*evil mothers cackle*


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

The 'Metro' was £250...The insurance however, was £750, with a £400 excess!! ridiculous. But, she had so much fun in that car, and I have to give it credit, it started every day without fail and was a fantastic 1st car. Its still going now and sailed through its MOT's...she sold it for £300 so made a bit of a profit too!!!

They both now drive obligatory KA's !!!! Watch out


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

sTTarkie said:


> I recently heard of a dad that bought his newly qualified daughter a classic mg midget as her first car. At first, I thought it was rather unwise and foolish until the logic was explained more thoroughly.....
> 
> Its a 'classic car' - She may respect it more
> She will be pushing it to get it above 60
> ...


You are missing the point entirely. Have you ever tried to lay a girl in an MG Midget? :roll: :roll: :roll:

I suspect an over protective father


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

mcmoody said:


> I have no problem with young drivers having nice cars but I feel they should work for them as with the hard work will come the respect and maturity needed to drive them properly.


Absolutely, nothing focuses the mind on how to treat your car than the knowledge you've had to work many many hours of overtime just to buy and insure it.


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > I recently heard of a dad that bought his newly qualified daughter a classic mg midget as her first car. At first, I thought it was rather unwise and foolish until the logic was explained more thoroughly.....
> ...


Lol..... Where there's a will there's a way ;-)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If i had a golf I'd be driving as fast as i could before anyone saw me in.
Poor lad, parent must hate him or maybe its a family car.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

they annoy me as well A lot of people I work with actually are like this (even though they are not kids). I either a) stay well away so if they do have a crash I'll hopefully be well out the way. or b) wait for the next dual carriageway and then blitz them and watch them proceed to overtake me after I ease off and then laugh at them and shake my head


----------



## Seph (Jun 2, 2009)

Being quite young myself I know where your coming from, in my first car (106 quicksilver) I drove like a complete tool, dropped a 16 valave engine in it and rolled it into a field, and slowed down ever since.

I think for my generation to learn they have to do something utterly ridiculous to finally slow down, learn from their mistakes as such.

Bought a 106 GTI after that and used my heavy right foot on regular track days, much better way of testing the limits of the car, and safer aswell.

Now Iv got my sensible head on and looking for a TT for some refinement, and turbo power ofcourse.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My niece has had her driving lessons and her car paid for by my parents,unlike her elder sister she isn't mature enough to cope with owning a vehicle.Last week her boyfriend was driving ( unisured) and overtook an ambulance on an emergency run escorted by two police cars. He was doing over ninety by all accounts ,so the car get impounded and my parents are taking the car off her and selling it , next day she is losing the car for a month, now she still has the car. What kind of a lesson is that teaching her ?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

It is teaching her that she can have whatever she wants, no sanctions.

Dear me.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Last week her boyfriend was driving ( unisured) and overtook an ambulance on an emergency run escorted by two police cars. He was doing over ninety by all accounts ,so the car get impounded quote]
> 
> assuming thats a true story, What a dick :!:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Probally a company car :wink: 
I get annoyed that people label me like that, tho i earnt every penny and for my b day and x mas my parents might give me £50, im proud I earn every penny. And Ive never crashed a car for the recored (bar someone ploughed into back of me at a junction :roll: )


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> If i had a golf I'd be driving as fast as i could before anyone saw me in.
> Poor lad, parent must hate him or maybe its a family car.....


Ouch... I bought mine new (with my own money..that I worked for) when I turned 18 (now 20) it's not that bad!! :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If i had a golf I'd be driving as fast as i could before anyone saw me in.
> ...


Do you drive like a dick though?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

No I don't, I cruise to work and get circa 54mpg on a 25mile journey, mixture of roads - thats from a 1.6fsi !! Don't get those figures driving like a dick, not to mention no accidents in nearly 4 years of driving.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

And I think that's the major difference.


----------

